# black mouse picture



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

For anyone who has ever taken pictures of mice and come up frustrated;
For anyone who has ever clicked that camera 500 times or more and salvaged one picture;
For anyone who has ever demanded that their mice sit still for _just five seconds_;
For anyone who has ever wished that their mice would not poop all over the place;
For anyone who has ever snapped that button half a second too late or too soon;
For anyone who has ever thought how nice it would be to have just one photogenic mouse;
For anyone who has ever gotten 50 pictures of paws, butts, and legs, but none of a whole mouse;
For anyone who has ever spent a month's savings on a camera and came up with no good mouse pictures;
For anyone who has ever given up on mouse photography because they just can't get mouse pictures to turn out;

For all these people (and more)...I present this:

.

.

.

.










:lol: Isn't it a beauty?


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! :lol:


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: Wounderful!!! I have LOTS of those pics. it's so hard to use auto focus on black. i can't use it


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Jack, that is absolutely Priceless!!!!!
Oh how we sympathized,
Oh how we laughed,
Oh how we can relate to EVERYTHING you said!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just to say, I have always thoroughly enjoyed the super pics that you have posted(even if with a little bit of envy :mrgreen: )especially that you managed to get pics of your self black- it's reassuring to see that you have managed to produce a pic of your black(in this thread) that is on a par with mine :lol: Thank you, now I know I'm not alone!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:lol: :mrgreen:  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG that made me giggle! totally awesome pic! lol xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hahaha! Just brilliant!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad you all like it!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great picture! I swear there should be a thread devoted only to funny picture goofs! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There is on another forum, which is where the idea came from.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Even Photoshop can't save that one.. LOL!


----------

